# Where is a good place to sell used skis?



## boof512

EBAY


----------



## krausedmb

*skis*

what do you have and how much?


----------



## frenchy

TGR:
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=9

Telemark Tips:
http://telemarktalk.com/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=4

Couloir:
http://www.telemarkskier.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=3


----------

